# The Monotype Solo Run Challenge



## Solstice (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome to the Monotype Solo Run Challenge! I'm sure the title gives it away, but...

You must progress through a game with only one Pokemon, and you get to choose the type. One thing, though. Anyone else gets to pick your starter. 
For the challenge to be complete, all 17 types must have been done.

Currently, the challenge can only be done on Black and White, due to the fact I will be the one providing the Pokemon. I hatch them (and don't worry, I bring them to Lv. 5 before I trade them to you). 

You obviously can't trade while in the very beginning. Catch a second Pokemon and proceed to the closest PokeCenter to receive your new starter, and either box or release the second Pokemon.

Also, it's been noted you can't trade before the first gym. Beat it, tell me the level of your Starter, and I'll trade the other Pokemon to you at that level. 

Rules

-No PokeBalls. They serve no purpose in this challenge. Sell them (but keep the Master Ball to catch Zekrom/Reshiram right away. You can't use it, however).
-HM Slaves are basically nessecery. Use them, but only as HM Slaves. They cannot gain experience. 
-Don't give other people Pokemon that will be extremely hard to progress the game with (Eg. Magikarp, Feebas, Caterpie, etc.).
-No legendaries, please. A Pokemon that can be hatched from an egg (Yes, that means no Ditto).
-These must be first-stage Pokemon (eg. You can assign someone Frillish, but not Jellicent). 
-You can evolve the Pokemon. 
-Dual types are allowed. However, if someone took Starly already with Mono-Flying, you can't use Starly for Mono-Normal. 
-If someone chooses Bidoof, which evolves into a Normal/Water combo, you can still do Water because they picked Normal. 
-The Pokemon can only be registered to the type they are in the First Stage. Bidoof can't go in Mono-Water even though it's evolution is part-Water, because Bidoof isn't. 
-Try to keep us updated, let it be in this thread or anywhere else. 

Note: This challenge ends after you beat Alder. 



> Normal-
> 
> Fighting-
> 
> ...


--------
Ultimate Challenge

If you feel this challenge isn't tough enough, feel free to take the ultimate challenge. 

All the rules are the same in the ultimate challenge, except that if your starter faints, you must restart the whole game. Similar to a Nuzlocke. 

Note: This challenge ends after you defeat Kyurem. 



> Normal-
> 
> Fighting-
> 
> ...


--------

I'm not doing a challenge, so the person below me must state which type they want. Next poster must either fill out another challenge, tell the above poster which Pokemon they will receive, and so on. 

Begin!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 21, 2011)

Just a note, you have to beat the first gym to unlock Wi-Fi.


----------



## Solstice (Jun 21, 2011)

Fuuuu....

In that case, tell me the level of your starter after you beat the first gym and I'll level the Pokemon up to that level. We'll trade after you beat it, and... Yeah. I guess that's fine because the first gym can give you a big advantage or disadvantage. 

Well, good thing I made the challenge end after you beat Alder.


----------



## gdoo (Jul 19, 2011)

I would do it......but I don't have Wi-Fi. D:


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm game.  Give me Ice.


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 19, 2011)

You will receive Cryogonal


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 24, 2011)

So am I! Give me....

Steel, different region preffered


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 26, 2011)

The Omskivar said:


> You will receive Cryogonal


All right.  So, do I just give you my FC and wait now?


----------

